# Why we hate the time change



## x SF med (Mar 8, 2015)

My reasoning....  I work overnight doing computer service work over multiple time zones... and it begs the question... What time is it?  because there are rolling overlapping coincidental times for 3 hours.  Well, that and the fact it allows for issues in temporally based transactional processing schema.

And.... where does that hour go? Into a time bank somewhere to be held in non interest bearing escrow until November?  Really?  Where is it?


----------



## Grunt (Mar 8, 2015)

I hate it mostly because I don't have an hour to give away. It just makes me more tired than I already was.

That's one of the things I liked about living in Hawaii -- among other things -- no time change.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 8, 2015)

I just drove all night from the Midwest to the East coast and lost two hours instead of one.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 8, 2015)

My midget doesn't know the time changed, schedules shall be fucked for a good week.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 8, 2015)

All I know is that I get one more hour of daylight to sit on the deck and enjoy a tasty beverage and a contraband cigar.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 8, 2015)

No logical reason for keeping "savings" time.
Damn Nixon.


----------



## AKkeith (Mar 8, 2015)

Alaska is voting to do away with it. I would agree but that would then put us 5 hours behind the East Coast making business affairs much more difficult.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 8, 2015)

I think AZ and IN did away with it.  This will be a stupid idea that has to get killed off state by state.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 8, 2015)

x SF med said:


> What time is it?


 
It's Zulu time.  Zulu never changes.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 8, 2015)

0699 said:


> It's Zulu time.  Zulu never changes.




Thanks, Shaka....:wall::wall:

Oh, have the effects of the food coma worn off yet? You seemed to enjoy the lumpia.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 9, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Thanks, Shaka....:wall::wall:
> 
> Oh, have the effects of the food coma worn off yet? You seemed to enjoy the lumpia.


 
I could have ate SOOOO much more.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 9, 2015)

0699 said:


> I could have ate SOOOO much more.



I did...   food coma...  this is why we do not go there very often any more, and answers the question "Why are there so many LARGE Islanders?"


----------



## Florida173 (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Gypsy (Mar 10, 2015)

I hate it.

That is all.

Three word post.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 10, 2015)

Gypsy said:


> I hate it.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> Three word post.



Actually, it's a nine word post in 3, 3 word chunks, with an emoticon kicker.
But who's counting, doing math and looking at pictures here anyway, right?


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 10, 2015)

Sigh.  I didn't want to make 3 posts.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 10, 2015)

He ooh-Rah, jarhead....  it's not the light we object to, it is the random edict from some world light brigade or whatever telling us we have to arbitrarily change the times on our clocks...  sunshine good, but the days are getting longer anyway...:wall:


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 10, 2015)

It's weird being on the same timezone as the next eastern timezone.  Barbados and NY are not in the same time zone and yet during DST, it's the same time in both places.  That's just weird.  Spring forward my rear.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 10, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> ...  Barbados and NY are not in the same *tiresome* and yet during DST, it's the same time in both places.  ....



NY is tiresome, Barbados is relaxing.   So, although there is something really wrong with this statement, I will have to agree with it, in principle, because NY and Barbados are not in the same tiresome.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 10, 2015)

x SF med said:


> NY is tiresome, Barbados is relaxing.   So, although there is something really wrong with this statement, I will have to agree with it, in principle, because NY and Barbados are not in the same tiresome.



:wall: I really should not write when I'm tired.  Flutter kicks for my errors, followed by bed.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 28, 2015)

For all you "haters"


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 4, 2015)

Hate it hate it hate it!!!


----------

